# Exercise Ideas for Conjugate Method



## StoliFTW (Jul 20, 2015)

I've been following/made a simple Conjugate/Westside type template. Now don't scorch me if I got the terminology wrong, but basically I've been doing the following for the last let's say 2-3 months.

Max Efforts Upper Body conisting of the following (First three are always performed)
Bench Press working up to a 1RM x 3 (Variations include Floor Press)
Standing Overhead Press 4-5 Sets workign up to 80-85% for 3-4 reps
Barbell Rows 4-5 Sets (Alternative with T Bar Rows) working up to 80-85% for 3-5 reps
Laying Triceps Extensions or Close Bench Press 3-4 sets x 8-10 Reps
or
Curls (not in the squat rack ****ers)

Dynamic Effor Upper Body:
Speed Bench Press @ 50-65% for 2-3 reps  x 8-10 sets (alternatining with vs. Bands)
Lateral Dumbells Shoulder for 8-10 reps x 4 Sets (usually I add some sort of frontal movement to this, i.e. Using a 45lbs weight and lift it vertically up in the air)
Rear Delt Movement (Exercise varies from FacePulls, to reverse dumbell bench press (sorry of wrong name)
Lat Pulls (Cable), or High Row Machine for reps

Max Effort Lower Body:
Squats workign up to a 1RM x 3 (switchign with Deadlifts every 2 weeks)
Good Mornings 4-5 Sets working up to 4-5 reps approx 80%
Hamstrings (usually machine)

Dynamic Effort Lower Body:
Speed Squats (either seated, or not, or vs. Bands) 2-3 reps for 8-0 sets (switching with Speed Deadlifts every 2-3 weeks w/ alternating vs. Bands)
Split Squat with Dumbells or Standing Lunges
Jumping on boxes maybe 4 feet tall? idk
Hypers (If back allows)


I'm definately limited in terms of equipments that's available to me, i.e. dont have a reverse hyper, don't even have a real platform to sit on for the Seated Squats, or deficit deadlifts. Don't have wooden blocks to put on my chest for Bench etc etc.

Hope to get some ideas and critique. I feel the ME/DE split works great, and generally I try to give it all I got in terms of strength on ME and on DE days I try to be as explosive as possible. I plan to save up some money for a POB&Spongy program.

Don't h8 & thanks for the help!!!


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jul 20, 2015)

If conjugate worked then my wife would be more satisfied sexually.  (Anyone but joliver get this joke?)

Got any bands?


----------



## Joliver (Jul 20, 2015)

Hahaha! Oh I see...except me. Gotcha...

I'm pretty bad with instructions. Sorry coach.


----------



## Joliver (Jul 20, 2015)

Pressing conjugates:
Incline
Decline
Flat
All of the above with dumbbells
All of the above with different grips (neutral or football grip and whatnot...some say reverse grip...I don't but who cares what I think)

OHP conjugates:
Seated OHP (not my favorite...)
DB one armed circus press
DB OHP 

Tricep work:
JM presses (make a man out of you...or a tendinitis prone cripple)
Laying neutral db overhead extension
Close grip bench (incline/decline/flat)

Lat work:
Pull-ups (overhand/underhand/neutral)
Pull-downs (see above grips)
Barbell rows (see above grips---need a football bar for neutral)
Dumbbell rows

Squat conjugate:
Back squat
Front squat
Box squat
Bulgarian split squat
Zercher (I don't do them, just wanted to see if my autocorrect would fix it...still underlined, so who knows?)
Barbell Hack squat
Goodmornings

Deadlift conjugates:
Conventional
Sumo
Hybrid conventional/sumo
Deficit (conventional/sumo)
Rack pulls 

Calves conjugate:
Don't do them
Don't ever do them
What are calves?
Lol calves


----------



## StoliFTW (Jul 20, 2015)

nice. love it. I'll incorporate more dumbbell work. wtf is a circus press.


----------



## Joliver (Jul 21, 2015)

StoliFTW said:


> nice. love it. I'll incorporate more dumbbell work. wtf is a circus press.



It's a standing one armed dumbbell press....or strongman press.


----------



## StoliFTW (Jul 21, 2015)

joliver said:


> It's a standing one armed dumbbell press....or strongman press.


Ahh I see. I've seen some old school guys doing that with w/ a  barbell

Like this haha..


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Jul 21, 2015)

StoliFTW said:


> Ahh I see. I've seen some old school guys doing that with w/ a  barbell
> 
> Like this haha..



Powerlifting from the 1920s lol


----------



## StoliFTW (Jul 21, 2015)

Those real weights or balloons.. Lol


----------



## Dakinilvr (Jan 13, 2017)

When you say the first 3 movements are always performed though then you are not understanding the concept. The conjugate part is rotating the max effort exercises that will transfer to your main lift along with the dynamic effort day. You need a bigger variety of records to break on max effort days for sure, that is practically the heart of the whole system.   

Don't forget too you can keep records on different box heights, different pins in a rack, different grip widths on the bench.
Get a manta ray for a different type of squat that will transfer nice. 
You can get a swiss bar online for dirt cheap too for bench and have 3 or 4 records there.

If you don't use accommodating resistance on dynamic days then too much time is spent in the lift slowing the bar down. I prefer chain because it is just easier to weigh and then try to use 50% bar weight and 20-30% accommodating resistance.


----------

